# New Pet Travel rules come into force from UK



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Received from BRITTANY FERRIES
_New pet travel rules are making it even easier to travel to France or Spain with your pet - and cheaper too.

The new Defra rules drastically reduce the required period between administration of the rabies vaccine and the time when the pet can re-enter the UK. Up until the end of 2011, owners had to wait up to seven months for this, whereas now it is just 21 days, so it is easier to plan a trip at short notice. In addition, tick treatment for pets returning to the UK will no longer be required, making trips to the French or Spanish vet before your return home both quicker and cheaper._

Taking your pets abroad : Directgov - Travel and transport


----------

